# Eye tears



## Acoughlin0618 (Sep 4, 2012)

Has anyone used angel tears to help with the eye tear marks? Our puppy is white /light chocolate so it shows a lot. Is it safe? At what age? Our puppy is 4 months old.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

not recommended .Angel Eyes is only used for eye stains, but the antibiotic it contains (tylosin) is used for many applications in all kind of animals from dogs to cattle, including treatment of colitis in small animals, and as a growth promoter in food animals.

It is prescription-only, so use for the treatment of tear stains is not only technically illegal because it's off-label use, but also because it's freely sold over the counter. Because dog suppliments aren't regulated to any extent , they get away with selling what normally would be regulated as vet only.


----------



## Acoughlin0618 (Sep 4, 2012)

Then what do you use for eye stains?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good food, no commercial treats, and a washcloth daily.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I also use filtered water.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I found after using the Angel Tears that it did not work for Momo. So, I basically wasted my money and subjected her to the antibiotic when I shouldn't have.


----------

